# What is your 1/4 mile time with GT2860-5 and GT2860-10(GT2871R)



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

i was wondering how fast people have gone with these turbos. I saw this posted a while back and thought that it was a very good time for the boost and mods. Can you guys post what you have ran or herd of people running and what mods. 

9.96 @ 140 mph // 21 psi - 632whp, 589lb/ft

Video 
YouTube - [email protected] Canada's fastest Skyline GTR!

his mods 
ENGINE:RB26DETT stroked HKS 2.8L (2795cc)with new N1 block
MILEAGE:110,000km on body and 5,000km on motor
OIL/WATER PUMP:both N1 with ATI race damper
OILING SYSTEM:Greddy 13 row cooler
INJECTORS:1000cc RC engineering
FUEL SYSTEM: only a tomei 280lph
TURBO SETUP: twin gt2860-5 , stock manifolds ported and wraped, HKS dump pipes
MAP or MAF's: apexi MAP sensors
INTAKE SETUP: twin custom intakes, HKS filters pods, Nismo intake plenum
INTERCOOLER: HKS 100mm x 600mm x 300mm, HKS hard piping, OEM Y pipe upgraded
VALVETRAIN: Greddy easy cams set 264 deg.
HEAD WORK:squirt area removed(4cc + per cylinder), ported
EXHAUST:Greddy mx downpipe, catless, HKS 4" exhaust
BOOST LEVEL:21 psi
ECU SETUP:Apexi PowerFC D-Jetro with datalogit
CLUTCH: OS Giken R3C
DRIVETRAIN F/R:Nismo GT rear diff., PPG 1-4 DOG gearset
DYNO:Almassi Tuning (Delson, Quebec)
HP:632WHP
TQ:589 lb/ft


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

632 whp and running in the 9's? 

how heavy is it? With a higher fuel ron map i will make that power but i would figure i would run maye 10.8 ish ?


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> 632 whp and running in the 9's?
> 
> how heavy is it? With a higher fuel ron map i will make that power but i would figure i would run maye 10.8 ish ?



140 mph trap is also very good, maybe a low reading dyno or something dno


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

500AWHP (at the time of running)

11.0 at 131mph with 1.6 60ft and aprox 1350kg (without driver - 1440 with driver)

Thats a 2.6 with std cams, std manifolds, std diffs, GT2860-5's @ 1.6bar, 888's


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Found rips chart:









In this thread:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143794-does-mean-im-over-500-whp-then.html


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks for your input guys  



any times for somebody with the GT2871R like i have ? i will hopefully test them out this summer and see how they will perform at the 1/4 mile


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i ran a 10.6 @132mph with 2530's (the same as 2860-5) 640bhp 505lb only did 3 runs with the car (gearbox greef) H pattern gearbox (dog)
it was a crap 60ft 1.7!!
there was defo a low 10 in the car!


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

ANDY H said:


> i ran a 10.6 @132mph with 2530's (the same as 2860-5) 640bhp 505lb only did 3 runs with the car (gearbox greef) H pattern gearbox (dog)
> it was a crap 60ft 1.7!!
> there was defo a low 10 in the car!



nice, how much boost ? and on pump gas ? 


nobody here run with GT2860-10(2871R) ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Judging by the video he has a bit too much grip for the torque of the engine and it looks like its pretty stripped out. After the initial "leap" off the line you can hear it die off a little. 

If it is only 632whp it must be around 1400kg with driver I'd say.

Rob


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i ran 1.6 bar and 99 octane pump fuel from tesco's!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

140 mph is really fast for a set of 2530's. Especially at 21 psi.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

SupraT71 said:


> nobody here run with GT2860-10(2871R) ?


[email protected]

2.8 , Getrag 6 speed, C16, ~25 psi(maybe have to look this up) , 60 foot was a 1.7 something.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Will be back to the Strip later this year... but still struggling to find grip using road tyres. 

I guess I'll give it one more go... after that if it doesn't work, then it is road legal semi-slick.
Most people are telling me that 10's can't be done with normal road tyres (ie not road legal semi slick).


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

All stock engine. 2530's @ 1.5 bar ish , Direct port nitrous ~ 150 hp. C16 

[email protected]





Same day 2530s - starting at 1.5 bar , up to about 2.2 bar though the traps. C16

[email protected] mph


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

nice all stock engine going [email protected] ? if so then that is pretty good


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

SupraT71 said:


> nice all stock engine going [email protected] ? if so then that is pretty good


All stock, lots of boost, lots of nitrous. I didn't want to lose to Peter in the RX-7. One of the 2530's did blow up on that pass.


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

used to run 9.9*'s all day on low mounts, one meet ran 9.94,9.95,9.96 in my qualifying runs. Street tyres, 1474kg car. All the runs were done in 3 gears and at 9200rpm in 3rd it would trap at 139mph. Aust. drag rules require a parachute for 140mph+ cars so id hold 3rd for quite a while. 

This was the first street gtr to break the 9sec barrier with bolt-on turbo's (low mounts)


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

Red R Racing said:


> used to run 9.9*'s all day on low mounts, one meet ran 9.94,9.95,9.96 in my qualifying runs. Street tyres, 1474kg car. All the runs were done in 3 gears and at 9200rpm in 3rd it would trap at 139mph. Aust. drag rules require a parachute for 140mph+ cars so id hold 3rd for quite a while.
> 
> This was the first street gtr to break the 9sec barrier with bolt-on turbo's (low mounts)



nice ! what was your full setup ? 


i was hoping to get into the 10s with my new setup 

Twin GT2871R // ported stock manifolds and ported exhaust housing to match
. Kakimoto 3.5" full exhaust system
. Exedy Twin plate clutch
. Greddy FMIC and pipes
. VEMS Standalone 
. Deatschwerks 870cc Injectors 
. Deatschwerks 300+ lph fuel pump
. Full Roll cage
. Apexi coil-overs
. Volk racing 17x9" wheels

Built motor
. CP Pistons// 86.5mm
. Eagle H-Beam rods // ARP 2000 fasteners 
. N1 Oil Pump 
. Tomei Metal Head gasket(1.2mm)
. ACL Race Series Con Rod Bearings 
. ACL Race Series Main Bearings
. ARP Head Stud Kit 
. Nitto Oil Pump collar


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

HKS GT-RS turbo's

Stock block and crank. JUN was used for oil pump, pistons, rods, cams, retainers, springs. Nitto for valves, valve guides and gaskets. Tomei supplied the lifters.

H pattern helical Nissan synchro box with OS Giken gears. Twin plate clutch by NPC.

Power FC etc.

Pretty simple combo really and could be done on mostly stock stuff but i opted to spend up to ensure reliability. The previous engine was all nissan except pistons, rod bolts and cams and ran 10.3 all day with 2530's.


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

Red R Racing said:


> HKS GT-RS turbo's
> 
> Stock block and crank. JUN was used for oil pump, pistons, rods, cams, retainers, springs. Nitto for valves, valve guides and gaskets. Tomei supplied the lifters.
> 
> ...


looks like your setup worked great. Hope mine will too 

but i still have everything stock in the head, stock cams etc and only going to rev to 8000 rpm, dont trust the N1 oil pump at much higher revs


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

SupraT71 said:


> looks like your setup worked great. Hope mine will too
> 
> but i still have everything stock in the head, stock cams etc and only going to rev to 8000 rpm, dont trust the N1 oil pump at much higher revs


yeah dont worry about the head ive sent stock valvetrain much higher than 8 without issues. Dyno it to see where peak torque lies and the useable rev range to ensure maximum engine power. This is what sets the rev limit/shift points.


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

since its getting closer to the track opening here in Iceland and the car is finally ready ! 

Thought id check if there were some more times and specs that people could post up


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Nocturnal said:


> Will be back to the Strip later this year... but still struggling to find grip using road tyres.
> 
> I guess I'll give it one more go... after that if it doesn't work, then it is road legal semi-slick.
> Most people are telling me that 10's can't be done with normal road tyres (ie not road legal semi slick).


For some reason I thought you were running a single turbo?


----------

